# Rats hiding under fleece



## tameyourself (Sep 16, 2013)

So I've got a prevue 495 cage. I just got it setup and I am using fleece in the bottom.

The first couple of days everything was fine. The rats were hiding a lot but that is ok, it is a new cage and they are nervous. Now though both of the rats have gotten under the fleece and I don't want them there! How can I keep them from living under the fleece?? I am holding the fleece down with binder clips on the front and back of the tray. I can't use the binder clips on the side of the tray because then it wont slide into place. Ugh... I'm frustrated.


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

You could try giving them a blanket or towel to use so they won't feel the need to get under the fleece, or give them something to use as a hideaway if that's what you'd prefer.


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

My girls do that too! At first I was annoyed, but now I just chalk it up to them being. . . them and hope there isn't too much poop under there!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Gary did this for a few days when I moved the cage into a different room. I moved the heaviest bowl onto the bit she liked to sneak under and she stopped doing it. You have to try and make it difficult for her and she will give up xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

OR you could make the fleece cover a little differently. I believe it was on the 'how to make cage accessories' thread that it showed how some people seem the edges like a fitted bed sheet (sort of). 

OR you could make the liner like a pillow case that slips over the entire tray and tucks under on the one open edge. 

OR, if you had a fleece blanket larger than what is shown, then it can fold under the tray much more which would prevent ratties from getting under it


----------



## Daniellenk1231 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mine did this too, except they chewed through the fleece to get under it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tameyourself (Sep 16, 2013)

I added some more hiding spots and a pile of fleece to the bottom of the cage and they aren't in the fleece yet...


----------

